# Wedding shooter - DO NOT TRY THIS, UNLESS



## Dylan777 (Aug 21, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/wedding-photographer-accidentally-flies-drone-into-groom%E2%80%99s-face--video---214049464.html


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 21, 2013)

Priceless..


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 21, 2013)

Jesus crust, that thing was moving too!

Jim


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2013)

I think it's time for flying lessons. :


----------



## TAF (Aug 21, 2013)

"The surveillance drone is a sensor, not a weapon. Please use it accordingly."

Good thing it was only a GoPro and not a 1Dx hanging from the bottom of the drone...


----------



## RGF (Aug 21, 2013)

Unless what? Looks like fun until you get the lawsuit !


----------



## ragmanjin (Aug 21, 2013)

Being a photographer gives you the right to do THAT?! I've been missing out. I'm gonna fly something into someone on my shoot tomorrow and, if this video is any barometer for the norms of the day, I'll totally get away with it.


----------



## RLPhoto (Aug 21, 2013)

Drone crashing into grooms face... Groom is like "whatever"

Priceless.


----------



## wayno (Aug 21, 2013)

With the soundtrack it had a touch of "Evil Dead" about it for those brief few seconds...


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 21, 2013)

Why is it always Utah?


----------



## wsmith96 (Aug 21, 2013)

They just needed to dub in flight of the valkyries. " I love the smell blood and sweat on my remote controlled helicopter in the morning...smells like victory "


----------



## Maui5150 (Aug 21, 2013)

... You want to GO TO JAIL.

In the US, where this was taken it is ILLEGAL to fly drones for commercial purposes, UNLESS you have one of the few FAA waivers which are mainly for crops and law enforcement purposes. 

Many companies who do this type of aerial photography for real estate, etc. have been visited by the FAA and given cease and desist.

For each incident, a person faces fines from $10,000 to $100,000 (yes... $100K per incident, and 3 to 10 years in jail.

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2013/03/15/faa-halts-mans-drone-photography-business-over-regulations/

And while the jacka$$ photographer is happy with All press is good press... Getting viral coverage could cost him a whole lot more.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 21, 2013)

Houston, we have a negative on that orbital trajectory


----------



## Click (Aug 21, 2013)

Ha Ha Ha ;D


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 21, 2013)

Maui5150 said:


> ... You want to GO TO JAIL.
> 
> In the US, where this was taken it is ILLEGAL to fly drones for commercial purposes, UNLESS you have one of the few FAA waivers which are mainly for crops and law enforcement purposes.
> 
> ...



So I'm curious, not having done a lot (well, any) research on it, how do they classify the hobbyist RC helo's & planes that have been flying for decades? What's the difference? If it's when you go out of line of sight, sure, I can completely understand that and it makes sense. Otherwise, what's the real difference? Is it the fact that people are being paid to basically do the same thing they'd be free to do if they were just doing it for fun?


----------



## dstppy (Aug 21, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > ... You want to GO TO JAIL.
> ...



In the un-crazy states, no one worries about line-of-sight flight as long as it's not in a no-fly zone (takeoff/landing of an airport, around federal buildings, prisons etc.).

A few states have been working to ban the use of "drones" which involve hobby helicopters. Oddly enough, those are states one should be prudent enough to only be 'in' when you're flying over them in an FAA approved vehicle.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Aug 21, 2013)

dstppy said:


> Drizzt321 said:
> 
> 
> > Maui5150 said:
> ...



Interesting, that's good to know. Kinda funny that these bans and all this worry has been happening only since the rise of government use of UAV's and smaller quadro-coptors that are commercially available. Or purchased. Hobbyists have been flying the RC copters & planes for decades, and it's only now that people are getting really antsy about in most of the governmental areas.


----------



## TAF (Aug 22, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> Maui5150 said:
> 
> 
> > ... You want to GO TO JAIL.
> ...




We're talking about the US Gov't here, so the rules and regulations have no basis in logic or rational thought.

A (very wealthy) hobbyist flying a remotely controlled aircraft with every surveillance sensor known to man for his personal enjoyment - legal, as far as the federal government is concerned (within the altitude and location limitations associated with model aircraft operation...if it's OK for your 12 year old neighbor, it's OK for you with all the camera gear; basically, stay low, stay away from airports, and keep your aircraft light in weight).

But someone flying a toy helicopter with a camera on it and GETTING PAID TO DO IT - illegal.

It's all in the 'getting paid' part.

I kid you not. See: http://www.faa.gov/about/initiatives/uas/reg/

Yes, this is one of the dumbest pieces of regulatory nonsense in recent memory. And they plan on fixing it over the course of the next couple of years...and the fix will probably be worse than the present rules.


----------

